# Dino lottery



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought they had to be done online through rec.gov, not by mail. 

If you have a rec.gov account you should be able to look up your application to see that they have it. I can see mine on the website.

Notifications of win or lose are supposed to go out 2/16.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

dport said:


> My brother inlaw and I applied for Dino permits. He recieved a e-mail notifcation that seems to just confirm that he applied and no other info was available. I did not recieve such a e-mail. I did all the paper work for both applications and mailed both off in seperate envelopes. It just seemed odd that he recieved the confirmation and I did not. What has been the experiance from you other Dino applicants?
> Be safe out there...


check with your bank to see if payment went through or call the ranger they are great to work with. Do it before the drawing date.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

you applied for dino by mail?


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

You are only allowed to submit one application. If you sent in two you were probably disqualified.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

quinoa said:


> You are only allowed to submit one application. If you sent in two you were probably disqualified.


he has two people. two people can apply for two applications.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks like the OP sent an ap for himself then another for his brother in law. Mail in ap or online were good, this was the first year it went through recreation dot gov and or us mail. I mailed mine in, my check cashed and I got an email confirm, some friends did one or the other and have not received email confirmation and their check hasn't cashed.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

On Recreation.gov it allowed you 4 choices. Is this not true.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

cain said:


> On Recreation.gov it allowed you 4 choices. Is this not true.


yes rec. gov. allows 4 choices


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Brother inlaw got his sorry letter, I never did see a confirmation letter. Used a money order so no bank to contact.....more rec.gov dissatisfaction or just lost in the mail? My rec account shows my applacations for the Main and Middle, but nothing for Dino. Guess I will have to call Kelly in the morning.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bummer


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Kelly said it was recieved, processed and denied.....come on cancalations!!!!!


----------

